# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Si te shkoj ne USA?

## Gepardi

Pershendetje te gjitheve!

Se shpejti mbaroj shkollen e mesme ne Shqiperi dhe po mendoj se ku do ta vazhdoj shkolle e larte.

Do tju lutesha te gjithe atyre studenteve qe jane aktualisht ne USA dhe qe nuk kane shkuar me familjen atje te me tregojne pak nga pervoja e tyre si dhe te me sygjerojne disa shkolla si me te pershtatshme per te filluar studimin ne USA.

Do doja te dija dhe si e keni siguruar vizen per ne USA.Ju lutem thoni te gjitha menyrat e mundshme sepse besojse i keni kalur vete veshtiresite e fillimit!

Pershendetje nga Gepardi!!1

----------


## pikequditsja

e sa per mua me mire rri atje se sa ne amerike. ate qejf qe ben aty nuk ke per ta gjetur kurre ne ameriqi. une per vete do ta ndroja ameriken me shqiperine me cdo gje. po nejse ti bej si te duash po une te them me mire ik ne  ato vendet qe ke afer sese ne ameriqi ok' une te them sa te duash ti po bej si te duash 
ne qs tdo te flasim me shkruj ne jonaalbania525@hotmail.com
bye :konfuz:

----------


## Piloti

LOL pikequditsja  :buzeqeshje: 
Ti jepi ndonje mendim se si mund te vije ne SA  :buzeqeshje: 
Dhe mos ja be prape cunit se ai do te vije atje  :buzeqeshje: 
Gepardi pse nuk vjen ne UK, ka shkolle shume te mire ketu, nese do te studiosh ?
me respekt Piloti

----------


## zima

O piloti pse i ben petullat me uj mor mik.I thua kti mikut ton qe te vij ne uk ,po te lutem pse si thua qe nje vit shkollor ketu eshte vetem 3.000 sterlina ,thuaj dhe sa do ti kushtoj qiraja dhe ushqimi, me qe sja the ti po ja tregoj un .I dashur mik shpenzimet e tua per nje vit ne uk shkojn reth 10.000 sterlina plus 3.000 shkolla total 13.000.Po dhe ne amerik pak a shum te njejtat gjera do kesh dhe plus shpenzimeve do kesh dhe problemet e pershtatjes me shkollat e huaja. pra i dashur mik mendimi im bashkohet me ate te Pikcudices ri aty ku je dhe perpiqu qe te dalesh me rezultate te larta ne universitetet shqiptare.
Pershendetje

----------


## Gepardi

Hey sa te zgjuar jeni dhe ju ne vend qe ti inkurajhoni njerezit qe te nderrmarrin dhe ata inisiativen qe keni marre dhe ju ua beni ferr. Une qe po ju pyes i kam marre parasysh te gjitha dhe ju kerkova vetem disa keshilla per menyren se si te shkoj ne USA ndoshta dhe duke me treguar eksperiencen tuaj !!!!

Tung!!!

----------


## ganoid

gepard hajde ne ceki derman se ke per ta pare qe sdo te te shkoje mendja as per usa as per uk as per afrik jugu e ku di une ketu spagun shkolle.te japin konvikt me komp brenda dhe pagu rreth 24000 lek te vjetra ne muaj per kete konvikt.etj po do te vish me shkruaj.
xnorm01@vse.cz

----------


## zima

o gepard! ne sta bejm ferr po kendej ,ashtu esht lale, pra ti duhet te na falenderosh, qe ne sduam qe te vesh ne ferr,te themi nga pervoja.per punen e cekis sdi cte them, vetem nje gje di se femrat jan me lopat.

te vaft e mbara

----------


## ganoid

hahahaha zima si duket te kane rene ne dore eeeee. 
jo po thuaju njecik atyre te tjereve se me kane care veshet jo gocat ne usa jo ne uk jo ne ps jane ashtu jane keshtu

----------


## Saamm

rexhistro ndo nje fakultet, mer ca nota te larta apliko wokr and travel ne vitin e ardhshem, meso english bukur, dhe do shkosh 95%, ashtu kan shkuar shume shok te mi, mirpo mua ma refuzuan visen sepse nuk e dija mire gjuhen english, per ne usa, suksese vlla..

----------


## Saamm

ose vlla gjej nje femer, dhe martoje, do shkosh pa problem o heret o von ti do martohesh diku, me mire te martohesh aty ku te pelqen,, OK te gjitha femrat jane njesoj, meso ta duash ta nderosh, jo ta maltrtosh, por te kesh kujdes mos te jete kurv, OK te uroj suksese.. vlla..

----------


## loneeagle

> Pershendetje te gjitheve!
> 
> Se shpejti mbaroj shkollen e mesme ne Shqiperi dhe po mendoj se ku do ta vazhdoj shkolle e larte.
> 
> Do tju lutesha te gjithe atyre studenteve qe jane aktualisht ne USA dhe qe nuk kane shkuar me familjen atje te me tregojne pak nga pervoja e tyre si dhe te me sygjerojne disa shkolla si me te pershtatshme per te filluar studimin ne USA.
> 
> Do doja te dija dhe si e keni siguruar vizen per ne USA.Ju lutem thoni te gjitha menyrat e mundshme sepse besojse i keni kalur vete veshtiresite e fillimit!
> 
> Pershendetje nga Gepardi!!1


Ne mos gabohem ti je interesuar per proceduren qe ndiqet per vize studenti. Eshte mire te shkosh ne faqen zyrtare te ambasades amerikane ne shqiperi sepse atje mund te gjesh informacionet e duhura. Eshte veshtire te vazhdosh studimet ketu por e arritshme. Good Luck!

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Ne mos gabohem ti je interesuar per proceduren qe ndiqet per vize studenti. Eshte mire te shkosh ne faqen zyrtare te ambasades amerikane ne shqiperi sepse atje mund te gjesh informacionet e duhura. Eshte veshtire te vazhdosh studimet ketu por e arritshme. Good Luck!


Nese mos gabohem personi i interesuar ka bere pyetjen ketu e 10 vite para. Per kaq shume kohe qe ka kaluar nuk besoj se do ta ndihmonin keshillat tona, shume gjera mund te kene ndodhur  :shkelje syri:

----------


## G.D

> Nese mos gabohem personi i interesuar ka bere pyetjen ketu e 10 vite para. Per kaq shume kohe qe ka kaluar nuk besoj se do ta ndihmonin keshillat tona, shume gjera mund te kene ndodhur


hahahah  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## beni33

a  mund  te  me  tregoj  pse   amreika   nuk  i  hek  vizat  hyrse    per   shqiptaret   kur   dihet  se  ne   jemi    populli  me    miqsor  i  amerikanve   apo   amerika   nuk  na  njeh si    popull  mik   se  pse     kur   me  dikend  jeni mik   nuk duhet   ti ndalohet   hyrja   pse  ndodh  kjo

----------


## Boy

Edhe ky do kete shkuar per shkolle, do jete bo kamarier.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## biligoa

> Pershendetje te gjitheve!
> 
> Se shpejti mbaroj shkollen e mesme ne Shqiperi dhe po mendoj se ku do ta vazhdoj shkolle e larte.
> 
> Do tju lutesha te gjithe atyre studenteve qe jane aktualisht ne USA dhe qe nuk kane shkuar me familjen atje te me tregojne pak nga pervoja e tyre si dhe te me sygjerojne disa shkolla si me te pershtatshme per te filluar studimin ne USA.
> 
> Do doja te dija dhe si e keni siguruar vizen per ne USA.Ju lutem thoni te gjitha menyrat e mundshme sepse besojse i keni kalur vete veshtiresite e fillimit!
> 
> Pershendetje nga Gepardi!!1


 Te japi pergjigje ne mesazh si mundesh te shkoni ne ShBA!

----------


## xhewwsaxh

ju lutem me thoni ka ndonje menyre me ardh ne SHBA ?

----------


## Wordless

Me tajare mund të shkohet shpejt dhe rehat.

----------


## xhewwsaxh

> Me tajare mund të shkohet shpejt dhe rehat.


e kam seriozisht ?

----------


## derjansi

Martohu ne dikan qe ka nanshtetsi amerikane

----------

